# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Конкурс "Первый снеговик"!

## JAHolper

Объявляю начало конкурса *Первый снеговик*!
В конкурсе могут принять участие все пользователи форума.

*Как принять участие?*
Прислать в эту тему (прикрепить к сообщению) одну фотографию вашего "первого" снеговика в этом году.

*Как будет выбран победитель?*
Победитель будет выявлен итоговой оценкой фотографии, которая состоит из:20% - наличие на фотографии снеговика;20% - ваше присутствие на фотографии;10% - присутствие ваших друзей; (подруг, друга)50% - рейтинг в общем голосовании.
*Приз: 30 000 BYR*

Приём фотографий до появления трёх участников.

Всех с новым 2012 годом!

----------


## JAHolper

Если желаете видеть много снеговиков - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. =)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Я выйграю -_- мне нужно 30 тыс

----------


## ЯВладимир

Я пошел лепить)))

----------


## Настя

Лично я бы сделала акцент на снеговике, если уж назвали конкурс именно так  А то, получается, выиграет не тот, у которого снеговик будет на фотке, а тот, у кого рейтинг выше

----------


## sanyala1707

Вот наш снеговик

----------


## элка

Н-да! Конкурс есть, а снега нет. Как раз сегодня весь расстаял!!!:-((

----------


## Carlen

> Вот наш снеговик Вложение 696


Но это ж снеговик не этого года

----------


## JAHolper

Условия подкорректированы. Конкурс состоится когда появится три участника.

----------


## Настя

Думаю, что в связи с глобальным потеплением победителем вполне вероятно может стать претендент, которому посчастливится насобирать снега на целого снеговика!

----------


## JAHolper

Конкурс закрыт.

----------

